
Couple has lived for 29 years on an island they built themselves - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/19/us/couple-self-made-island-gbs-trnd/index.html
======
crmrc114
I really wish there were more technical details on their potable water, black
and gray water treatment as well as power, heating and cooling. I hate when
something cool like this makes it to press and the awesome details are left
out.

